# Quantum of Solace



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Due to the unavailability of tickets for the Hydra Open air showing of the Quantum of Solace Mr. Bond (aka crazymazy1980) and I have decided to go to the Grand Megaplex at the IBN Battuta Mall tomorrow evening. (Monday November 10th) The showing is at 8:20pm. Anyone wanting to join is welcome. I suggest that we all try to be that the theater by 8:00pm at least so that we can get seats together. 
Please reply and let us know who is coming so that we have an idea of numbers. 

Moneypenny


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Due to the unavailability of tickets for the Hydra Open air showing of the Quantum of Solace Mr. Bond (aka crazymazy1980) and I have decided to go to the Grand Megaplex at the IBN Battuta Mall tomorrow evening. (Monday November 10th) The showing is at 8:20pm. Anyone wanting to join is welcome. I suggest that we all try to be that the theater by 8:00pm at least so that we can get seats together.
> Please reply and let us know who is coming so that we have an idea of numbers.
> 
> Moneypenny


Thank you Moneypenny, 

Now you just need to sort my business cards out and we'll all be sorted. Might see if I can find a dress shirt so I can wear my Tux 

James


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I would book today if I were you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm coming|!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Count me in as well!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

sounds like a plan


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well the Bond Girls all seem to be accounted for  

...anything from the Villains or are you all in your underground lairs plotting the end of the world


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha, not sure about the Villain I'll be "Q" or who's the new guy? R?...I'm in. The newest gadget i'm adding to the bond collection a wrist watch it does something I'm not sure what....exactly... ohhh blimy look at that it tells the time <blink blink>


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw it in gold class on friday. Very enjoyable! And the new bond girl is HOT!


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

lol have fun folks! I will have to watch it on my side of town


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn, I'll be in Abu Dhabi on Monday

but let me know if they show the Aston Martin (or whatever bond car they have) for more than 30 seconds in this one...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dum da-da-la dum da da da dum da-da-la dum da da da dum da-da-la dum da da da dum da-da-la dum da da da - DAH DAH da da daaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah im up for it, let me know if you have it booked but i would suggest doing it right now!

I had actually one tocket for myself to go with some pals to Hydra tonigt but i gave it away to my mates g/f who is over for a week, im such a nice guy!!!

let me know about 2nite!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

sorry guys gonna have to canx 2nite, another spare ticket has come up for Hydra tonight so i dont have to give mine to my mates g/f after all

See you all over w/e no doubt!!

word!!

Dino


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Hopefully...depends if i manage to get out the office into a taxi in time


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

movie was quite ok not better than casino royale


----------

